
Do average consumers still need Dropbox? - amk_
http://wesmckinney.com/blog/do-average-consumers-still-need-dropbox/
======
tavert
> and a MacBook Pro for PowerPoint and other stuff (e.g. Adobe products) that
> don't work well (or at all) in Linux

Give OneDrive and PowerPoint Online a try! I use it for lectures, it works
pretty well.

Now if only I could figure out how to get HDMI output working when I'm on my
Linux partition...

------
tbrock
I wish they would cave and offer a $5 plan for 100gb.

They never will though, it messes with the economics of the business too much
as everyone would immediately trade away from the $10 plan.

